# Villas at Grand Floridian



## SkyBlueWaters (Jul 16, 2013)

Curious to know if these are open for sale or rentals? Was checking hotel site and saw suites offered. Didn't know they had 2 br suites with lockouts.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 16, 2013)

The Villas are in active sales right now and I believe they are expected to open in Oct of this year.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 16, 2013)

They are being sold right now.  Because of the premium price on this, I'm unsure how many people would be renting it out immediately vs using it for themselves - or banking for next year's trips.

So far only VGF members can book.  The 11/7 booking window have been changed temporarily to 7/4 to give members some advantage.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 16, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> So far only VGF members can book.  The 11/7 booking window have been changed temporarily to 7/4 to give members some advantage.



I own at DVC SSR.  I was able to book VGF on June 23rd.  I have an active reservation.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 16, 2013)

rhonda said:


> I own at DVC SSR.  I was able to book VGF on June 23rd.  I have an active reservation.



I looked this am(DVC owner also, non VGF owner) and all of President's Day week was available for 2br Lake view villas.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 16, 2013)

Twinkstarr,

Yep ... it is just sitting there calling to you, right?  On the first day of non-VGF booking (June 23), I grabbed two nights in late January, 7 months from travel.

President's Day?  I think I can hear it calling _you_ from here!


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 16, 2013)

rhonda said:


> I own at DVC SSR.  I was able to book VGF on June 23rd.  I have an active reservation.



I did say "*temporarily*". 7/4 is for 2013 reservations.  So if you want to stay in Dec 2013, you can't book until next month.



			
				from the DVC Member website said:
			
		

> However, when reservations open to other Members beginning June 23, reservations with check-in dates ranging from October 23, 2013 through December 31, 2013 will be available in a 4-month booking window instead of the usual 7. Reservations with check-in dates beginning on or after January 1, 2014, will be available to be booked through their typical 7-month booking window starting on June 23.



I booked a 1 BR reservation for a friend's pre-cruise in January (which is normally low season).  BVW Std is 40 points, they wanted a view so 56 points.  For the same dates, GF is 66 (Std) /80 (LV) points.

Ack!  Even if I really really wanted to stay, I doubt I can swallow the # of points required.


----------



## dbs1228 (Jul 16, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> I did say "*temporarily*". 7/4 is for 2013 reservations.  So if you want to stay in Dec 2013, you can't book until next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did bite the bullet and booked 4 nights 2 bdrm LK presidents week and still need to book another 4 nights once points from a resale are loaded ( 3 - 4 weeks) once I played around with the points I realized it is about 90 more points for 2 bdrm VGF then BLT and over 100 point difference at most other resorts   We will be doing a split stay for sure!  Not thinking we will stay there after this - points are just too high!


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 17, 2013)

dbs1228 said:


> I did bite the bullet and booked 4 nights 2 bdrm LK presidents week and still need to book another 4 nights once points from a resale are loaded ( 3 - 4 weeks) once I played around with the points I realized it is about 90 more points for 2 bdrm VGF then BLT and over 100 point difference at most other resorts   We will be doing a split stay for sure!  Not thinking we will stay there after this - points are just too high!



Yup!  We'll stay maybe once to see the resort -- but I doubt we'll be back often.


----------



## DaveInCali (Jul 17, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> Yup!  We'll stay maybe once to see the resort -- but I doubt we'll be back often.



Never been to GF but are excited to go!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 17, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Twinkstarr,
> 
> Yep ... it is just sitting there calling to you, right?  On the first day of non-VGF booking (June 23), I grabbed two nights in late January, 7 months from travel.
> 
> President's Day?  I think I can hear it calling _you_ from here!



Not President's Day week(kiddos in school, only get Monday off), but am watching as we have a non-Easter spring break, so going to WDW. 

Though the ABC choices of the kids for the 7 month window are BLT, BWV, SSR. 

DH is lobbying for going out to the west coast, he really liked VGC. He would like to try out VGF if we pick FL.

Hope everyone makes up their minds by the 7 month window or since I do the booking I'll just pick my choice resort based on availability.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 23, 2013)

*The Villas at the Grand Floridian @ Walt Disney World Florida*

*
On December 8, 2011

Disney Vacation Club *

Announced the newest resort: 
The Vilas at the Grand Floridian. 
147 villas are being constructed. 

*Opening October 23, 2013,* 

This new resort experience is the 12th Disney Vacation Club 
property and is located near the spa and wedding pavilion 
at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort. 

Pricing $150 per vacation point

There will be Villas that include 
Studios, 1 and 2 Bedroom Villas. 

*DELUXE STUDIO*

Lake view; Standard view
Sleeps up to 5 -  
1 queen-size bed, 
1 queen-size sleeper sofa, 
1 pull-down bunk size bed 

Kitchenette 
Paper plates and bowls, and plastic utensils 
Small refrigerator 
Wet bar 
Full bathroom with separate tub and shower 
Private porch or balcony 

*ONE BEDROOM VILLA*

Lake view; Standard view
Sleeps up to 5
1 king-size bed, 
1 queen-size sleeper sofa, 
1 pull-down bunk-size bed 

Fully equipped kitchen 
Dishwasher 
Dishes, glasses and utensils 
Pots and pans 
Refrigerator 
Stove and oven 
Toaster 
Washer and dryer 
Victorian style tub with bubble jets 
Walk-in shower 
High chair 
Private porch or balcony 

*DEDICATED TWO BEDROOM VILLA *

Lake view; Standard view
Sleeps up to 9
1 king-size bed, 
2 queen-size beds, 
1 queen-size sleeper sofa, 
1 pull-down bunk-size bed 

Fully equipped kitchen 
Dishwasher 
Dishes, glasses and utensils 
Pots and pans 
Refrigerator 
Stove and oven 
Toaster 
Washer and dryer 
Victorian style tub with bubble jets 
Walk-in shower 
High chair 
Private porch or balcony 

*TWO BEDROOM LOCKOFF *

(Basically a 1-Bedroom and Studio)
Lake view; Standard view
Sleeps up to 10
1 king-size bed, 
1 queen-size bed, 
2 queen-size sleeper sofas, 
2 pull-down bunk-size beds 

Fully equipped kitchen 
Dishwasher 
Dishes, glasses and utensils 
Pots and pans 
Refrigerator 
Stove and oven 
Toaster 
Washer and dryer 
Victorian style tub with bubble jets 
Walk-in shower 
High chair 
Private porch or balcony 

*3 BEDROOM GRAND VILLA* 

Lake view
Sleeps up to 12
1 king-size bed, 
4 queen-size beds, 
1 queen-size sleeper sofa 

Fully equipped kitchen 
Dishwasher 
Dishes, glasses and utensils 
Pots and pans 
Refrigerator 
Stove and oven 
Toaster 
High chair 
Laundry room with washer and dryer 
4 bathrooms – 
1 with whirlpool tub and shower,
1 with shower only, and 
2 with combination tub/shower 
Media room with home theater system 
including flat panel TV and Blu-ray™ player 
Flat panel TV in living room and each bedroom, 
with Blu-ray™ player in living room 
Dining room with dining table and chairs 
Private porch or balcony 

_
Amenities_

Coffeemaker

Alarm Clock with radio 
Microwave 
Flat panel TV 
Blu-ray™ player 
Mirror TV in each bathroom 
Wireless Internet access 
Iron and ironing board 
Hair dryer 
In-room safe 
Voicemail 
Portable crib 
Bathrobes

*Welcome Home*


----------

